# Hershey skor toffee chips



## zutu (Nov 17, 2004)

not the candy bar, the toffee chips....do they still make them..??i can't find em anywhere now  and I need em to make the best milk chocolate english toffee cookies!!


----------



## runninduo (Nov 17, 2004)

I live in Los Angeles, and at Smart and Final, they sell Heath Bar "chips" (chocolate covered).  They only have a huge bag, but they keep well.

Good luck.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 18, 2004)

Our wal-mart carries them in the grocery section.


----------

